# R.I.P Wrangler. (Non GSD.)



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I had to have my old guy put down yesterday. He was a "once in a lifetime" dog. I am absolutely heartbroken.:teary:

:rip: Wrangler. 9-29-99 to 8-29-11.

Here are a couple of my favorite pics.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can see by the look on his face that he wasn't just looking at the camera, no, he was looking right into your heart. He will always be with you in spirit and in your heart.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I dread that day with my boy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, he sure looked like quite the little charachter.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry  So sorry.  Great pics, but that top one is awesome  He'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lots of hugs to you friend. Wrangler was a great dog. I had the honor of meeting him when I lived in eastern Oregon. We got together a few times at parks in eastern WA. 

I know you will miss him a very long time.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah Tracy, I am so sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed your photos of Wrangler.

RIP Handsome boy.


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry about your loss. I just went through it a month ago.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry :hug: He sure was a cutie:hug:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry( a beautiful boy


----------

